# MA MANAGER?



## Eliado (18 Aprile 2012)

Carissima Tebina,
notizie di manager? Perchè non ce ne parli? Cosa sta succedendo?
Secondo me non la racconti giusta e nascondi informazioni,forse sei timorosa di cosa potremmo dirti io e la mia amica Eliade? O altri forumisti?
Carissima Tebina, confidati con noi. Parlaci di come stai circuendo quel povero uomo inconsapevole, tirandolo matto.
Tebina sù, dacci aggiornamenti.
Eliade tieniti pronta. (non voglio fare il broccolatore alla Tebe ma confermo  che le patate cicciotte sono l'ottava meraviglia del mondo)
Signor Cattivik sono a sua disposizione per passarle informazioni sul nemico tebe, nome in codice.
Cameltoe killer


----------



## Eliado (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebina, avverti tutti di sbloccare i commenti e poi non avverti me? Grazie Sbriciol, non ti dedico un post come ha fatto il manager vicino di blog ma hai tutta la mia riconoscenza.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...E IO CHE PENSAVO CHE LI AVESSI BLOCCATI DI PROPOSITO PER FAR INCAZZARE TEBE:rotfl:


----------



## Eliado (18 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1284 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:...E IO CHE PENSAVO CHE LI AVESSI BLOCCATI DI PROPOSITO PER FAR INCAZZARE TEBE:rotfl:


....non ci avevo pensato....:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1284 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...E IO CHE PENSAVO CHE LI AVESSI BLOCCATI DI PROPOSITO PER FAR INCAZZARE TEBE:rotfl:


No... ma io immaginavo che Tebina non si sperticasse a rendere facili le cose a Eliado... e dato che oramai siamo amiche... ci ho pensato io!!!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Comincio a sentirmi circondata...Sbri, ma pure tu? Comunque su manager non ho niente da dichiarare (non è vero!!! Ma mi faccio gli affari miei!!!Portate rogna...)


----------



## darkside (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1289 ha detto:
			
		

> Comincio a sentirmi circondata...Sbri, ma pure tu? Comunque su manager non ho niente da dichiarare (non è vero!!! Ma mi faccio gli affari miei!!!Portate rogna...)


e no adesso ci devi dire, mica puoi lasciarci così...
dai su racconta !!!!


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1289 ha detto:
			
		

> Comincio a sentirmi circondata...Sbri, ma pure tu? Comunque su manager non ho niente da dichiarare (non è vero!!! Ma mi faccio gli affari miei!!!Portate rogna...)


 Dicci tutto susu...:carneval:


Eliado grande! :rotfl:
Oddio che effetto strano rivolgermi al mio nick al maschile!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1292 ha detto:
			
		

> Dicci tutto susu...:carneval:
> 
> 
> Eliado grande! :rotfl:
> Oddio che effetto strano rivolgermi al mio nick al maschile!


Più che strano mi sembra alquanto inquietante il fatto che ha scritto
"Utente Sibillo"

Comunque l'artroscopia da te non me la faccio fare. Fottiti. Piuttosto mi frantumo il ginocchio.


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1294 ha detto:
			
		

> Più che strano mi sembra alquanto inquietante il fatto che ha scritto
> "Utente Sibillo"
> 
> Comunque l'artroscopia da te non me la faccio fare. Fottiti. Piuttosto mi frantumo il ginocchio.


E il ginocchio sia!!!
Che fai fuggi?
Hai paura di quel che potrei dirti?


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1301 ha detto:
			
		

> E il ginocchio sia!!!
> Che fai fuggi?
> *Hai paura di quel che potrei dirti?*


No. Si. Insomma. Se mi giurate che postate solo commenti bianchi scrivo...:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1302 ha detto:
			
		

> No. Si. Insomma. Se mi giurate che postate solo commenti bianchi scrivo...:mexican:


Giuro!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1309 ha detto:
			
		

> Giuro!!!!!!


Non ci credo molto ma...ci penso...
Non so...non mi fido di voi...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Caro Eliado, eccomi pronto ad unirmi alla Compagnia d'Armi.

Sarei fromboliere, ma posso sempre umilmente cominciare lavando i piatti.

Intanto pare che le trame della nostra verranno a breve a trovar prova concreta.
Mi vedo il povero Manager organizzare l'alcova mercenaria con petali di rosa sul giaciglio e "Granada" del "reuccio" in sottofondo


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1325 ha detto:
			
		

> Caro Eliado, eccomi pronto ad unirmi alla Compagnia d'Armi.
> 
> Sarei fromboliere, ma posso sempre umilmente cominciare lavando i piatti.
> 
> ...


Ma questa mattina hai confuso la bottiglietta del colluttorio con quella di Chanel n°5?

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Di solito come colluttorio uso Mr. Muscolo.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1331 ha detto:
			
		

> Di solito come colluttorio uso Mr. Muscolo.


Io con quello di solito mi faccio il bidet...

Cattivik

P.S. Me lo ha detto mio cugino che funziona...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Ma ve la vedete la scena? Lei tirata da gara (Camel.......Trophy! ) già pronta a performances alla Spiderwoman, e lui tutto romanticone con fiori e Claudio Villa.

Per me vince lui


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1325 ha detto:
			
		

> Caro Eliado, eccomi pronto ad unirmi alla Compagnia d'Armi.
> 
> Sarei fromboliere, ma posso sempre umilmente cominciare lavando i piatti.
> 
> ...


:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1334 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma ve la vedete la scena? Lei tirata da gara (Camel.......Trophy! ) già pronta a performances alla Spiderwoman, e lui tutto romanticone con fiori e Claudio Villa.
> 
> Per me vince lui


Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
:rotfl::rotfl:
camel..trophy....ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Noi non stiamo facendo altro che gettare uno sguardo scanzonato su una situazione che praticamente si racconta da sè.
Ai poster (appiccicati il giorno dopo su tutti i muri della capitale lombarda) l'ardua sentenza


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1316 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ci credo molto ma...ci penso...
> Non so...non mi fido di voi...


Ehhh??
No scusa, qui la traditrice sei tu, al massimo siamo noi a non poterci fidare di te...e NO, niente flap flap...:rotfl:


----------

